# 2 IASCA events, one weekend, June 29 & 30, WA & OR



## slammedsuburban (Jun 6, 2012)

2 IASCA events, one is SPL only, the other is SQ and SPL

Summer Sound Throw Down IASCA 2x 
June 29, Saturday, 4PM - it's a night one
SPL only (IdBL and Bass Boxing)
The Stereo Store 
472 W. 7th Ave. 
Eugene, OR 97401

Registration at 4 PM
Judging at 5 PM
$15 per format 
FREE Pizza and Pepsi products. $2.00 raffle tickets 

Termpro.com Official Event: Summer Sound Throw Down


Soundstage Summer Soundoff
IASCA 1x - SQC, IQC, IdBL, and Bass Boxing
June 30, 2013

Soundstage Car Audio
6644 Sexton Drive NW
Olympia, WA, 98502

Registration and judging begins at 10AM
$25 for one format, $40 for both
Trophies for 1st and 2nd, medals for 3rd
Raffle



FOR THOSE COMPETING IN BOTH, There's a convoy leaving Eugene, stopping possibly in Vancouver, WA overnight, then heading to Olympia in the morning.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Just got my false floor rebuilt (build log coming soon) and looking forward to Soundstage Summer Soundoff.


----------



## slammedsuburban (Jun 6, 2012)

THIS WEEKEND!


----------

